# StL Craigslist Beauty!!



## rollfaster (Jul 10, 2018)

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/d/1924-mead-schwinn-shapleigh/6639136230.html


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## ohmybike (Jul 10, 2018)

Wow Beauty. Is that a schwinn?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 10, 2018)

I believe it is.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 10, 2018)

Very cool bike !
From the ad-
"1924 Schwinn built, Mead assembled,  St. Louis Shapleigh Hardware sold Rugy wood wheel bike. New departure front hub, and New Departure Model A rear hub. No peddles! This bike is basement fresh in unrestored unbelievable original condition! You would be hard-pressed to find a 94-year-old bike in better-unrestored condition! May consider old bikes as trade. $1,295 or reasonable offer."


----------



## vincev (Jul 10, 2018)

Beautiful !


----------



## Kato (Jul 10, 2018)

WOW - absolutely incredible bike...........at a good price - and open to offers.
Really bad timing or I'd be checking on it.
Did I see someplace the seller wanted local sale only.....??


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes, at this time he would prefer a local sale because of the area connection to the bike. However, I’m sure he might let it wander off if he got the offer he wanted.


----------



## ohmybike (Jul 10, 2018)

i wouldve bought it if it was local near me.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 12, 2018)

It sold.


----------

